# "netsh int ip reset" and "netsh winsock reset"



## deutschnaftula

what is the difference between "netsh int ip reset" and "netsh winsock reset"

tahnk you


----------



## johnwill

One resets the WINSOCK and one resets the TCP/IP stack. They are two different components.

*netsh int /?*



Code:


The following commands are available:

Commands in this context:
6to4           - Changes to the `netsh interface 6to4' context.
?              - Displays a list of commands.
dump           - Displays a configuration script.
help           - Displays a list of commands.
httpstunnel    - Changes to the `netsh interface httpstunnel' context.
ipv4           - Changes to the `netsh interface ipv4' context.
ipv6           - Changes to the `netsh interface ipv6' context.
isatap         - Changes to the `netsh interface isatap' context.
portproxy      - Changes to the `netsh interface portproxy' context.
set            - Sets configuration information.
show           - Displays information.
tcp            - Changes to the `netsh interface tcp' context.
teredo         - Changes to the `netsh interface teredo' context.

The following sub-contexts are available:
 6to4 httpstunnel ipv4 ipv6 isatap portproxy tcp teredo

*netsh winsock /?*



Code:


The following commands are available:

Commands in this context:
?              - Displays a list of commands.
audit          - Displays a list of Winsock LSPs that have been installed and removed.
dump           - Displays a configuration script.
help           - Displays a list of commands.
remove         - Removes a Winsock LSP from the system.
reset          - Resets the Winsock Catalog to a clean state.
set            - Sets Winsock options.
show           - Displays information.


----------

